# when do carp spawn



## honkin-birds25 (May 6, 2009)

i live in cecil county maryland and we bowfish alot and i was wondering when the spawn is because i missed it last year because i just got in it and from what i hear thats when you kill the biggins and i also hear its really eazy to kill. :sniper:


----------

